# drying in a humid area



## sassafras (Feb 26, 2012)

p { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; }  Hi guys 


 I'm new here (& to growing), so if there is already a post on this, please feel free to redirect me!


 I have two outdoor Sativas I'm starting to harvest (it's late summer here); not a whole lot to them as I'm a bit of a lazy gardener, but still very pretty!   My main concern is mould while drying.  I live in a very damp area, which means lots of gorgeous mossy spots around, but also means clothes that sit in drawers too long go mouldy!  


 I've read through tips on drying/curing & I know there are fast-drying methods.  I'd prefer to avoid that if possible...but maybe I have to because it's so humid here?  I don't smoke very frequently these days, so I'd like to savour & enjoy the times I do...would hate to compromise potency/flavour.  Obviously mouldy weed wouldn't do me any good either though!   


 Would something like drying it out of direct sun in my car still have the negative effects that oven-drying or similar would?     


 Any suggestions appreciated   So far I've just cut off the top of one of my plants (the part that had more red hairs than the other bits), which is hanging upside down out of direct sun.  Actually, today is a really warm day so I have it hanging on the shady side of the house by an open window.  The times when it rains for a solid week are the real worry.   


 Thanks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2012)

Just hang i t up in you closet a few days til the stem snaps then place in jars and start curing it. Drying in hot places tend to make the smoke harsh


----------



## Roddy (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm told sunlight is bad for the trichs as well, avoid bright locations for drying. Maybe add a fan to the room to keep air circulating, or add a dehumidifier to the room. Fan shouldn't blow straight on the drying buds imho...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 28, 2012)

Ifin I could suggest a poor old bushman way that be worin fur me in a pinch be usin newspapers and layer the buds between bout 3 sheets each and placed in levels in carboard box. Keep a fan gently blowin over the top of the box and makin sure the box be open. Rotate the buds from bottom to top ever couple days and change out the paper as well. paper draws out the moisture slow like and quite well fur me in the past when i needed to dry it out in high humidity. Yual need to keep tendin to it or this can cause mold too ifin yual aint look after it. Good luck friend hope yur trail walked ends well fur ya.

BWD


----------



## Kram (Mar 29, 2012)

@sassafrashttp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/member.php?u=31061 Ive had a similar problem  and as others have said a dehumidifier is a must, when drying Ill reduce the humidity to less than 40%.  I also use a drying rack and turn/rotate my bud a couple of times per day.  Air circulation (small fan) helps but dont let it blow directly on your bud.


----------

